# 90 Gallon Mbuna Tank Water Params



## margolow (Sep 2, 2010)

Tested my 90 Gallon Mbuna Tank and here are the Params:
- PH = 8.0
- Ammonia = 0ppm
- Nitrite = 0ppm
- Nitrate = 10ppm
- Water Temp = 27 Degrees Celsius (80.6 Fahrenheit)
- Stock = 36 Mbunas
- Accessories:
----- 2x Aquaclear 110
----- 1x Rena XP3
----- 1x Rena XP4
----- 2x Hydor Koralia 750
----- 1x Eheim Jager 200 W
----- 1x Fluval E300
----- 1x Fluval E50
































































-

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

You have 4 filter and 3 heaters on this tank? Why?
--
Paul


----------



## margolow (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Paul, it was only after I added the XP4 did i stop seeing floating fish poop. Even with the 2 Hydors pointed at the intakes, there were still lots of floaties. The 36 Mbunas are real poop-factories. I'm also not complaining about the crystal clear water and the water params. With regards to the heater,s i placed a 300w on one side and 250w on the other. I did this because when i only had 1x 300w heater to one side set to 27C, the water in the other side will be lower in temp than the side with the heater. With this setup, i get 27C leveled temp throughout the entire tank. I simply set the temp setting at 25C on all 3 heaters and I get my desired 27C in the entire tank and should one heater fail, there would still be 2... Heck, if 2 heaters fail, i still have 1.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I see your point with regards to the filters however you'll want to clean them often if all the poop is getting sucked into the filters.

I prefer my tanks with no substrate so I can use a net to clean up all the poop that gathers at one end of my tank. Less going into the filters will produce less Nitrate as well.

I would remove the 50 watt heater. Its probably not doing anything to help keep your temp up and if the other 2 die it won't be able to keep the temp up at all.
--
Paul


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

All that equipment could run several tanks very well. Regular maintenance and water changes might help instead of more filters


----------



## margolow (Sep 2, 2010)

I clean one filter of the four every other weekend, which takes me 2 months to clean all 4. 

Week 1 - 1st ac110
Week 2 - nothing
Week 3 - xp3
Week 4 - nothing
Week 5 - 2nd ac110
Week 6 - nothing
Week 7 - xp4
Week 8 - nothing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

